# Anyone used Aloe Vera for nappy rash?



## kirsten1985

Freya is asleep at the moment so I can't try it yet, but I can't believe this didn't occur to me before :dohh: I have an aloe vera plant and it's great for stuff like scratches and sunburn, so nappy rash? Freya has two really really sore bits on her bum from all the nasty diarrhoea, the skin is just starting to break and I am just doing no nappy times and chamomile/salt water bathing.

Has anyone used neat aloe vera on this sort of thing before? Does it work?

I have tried metanium, bepathen, kamillosan, sudocrem, nothing really works.

Lol I'm looking forward to her waking up now so I can test it :lol:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Isn't aloe vera a natural healer? I've never used aloe vera specifically for nappy rash or other cuts etc but if it's harmless it's worth a try. May have to have a go too because we have bad nappy rash again to the point it's bleeding. Not very much help but I hope Freya's bottom is better soon x x x :hugs:


----------



## sezzlebum

i did see a cream that had it in and as beccie said its a natural healer so probably works great, try wet boosters too, soak nappy inserts in chamomile tea and leave on for a bit to sooth it

hope it gets better soon x


----------



## lfernie

When I was in Fuerteventura a couple of years ago, I ran about drunk looking for an aloe vera plant to put on my sun burn :rofl: I found one and got John to put it on my back after much convincing and I felt better almost immediatly so I now have a an aloe vera plant and I use it for everything, like wee burns, scratches. I love it x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay thanks everyone, looks like Valerie the Aloe Vera is finally going to be put to good use, lol. :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

You named your Aloe Vera?? :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

oooh i never thought of that !!! i might have to get me an Aloe plant :) i've also heard that about soaking a booster/liner in chammomile tea helps :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Bekkiboo said:


> You named your Aloe Vera?? :rofl:

Lol yeah the last one was called Vernon but he died. Ha ha I'm a bit mad.

Yeah I've heard that about the soaking a liner, she just had a long chamomile bath with a bit of salt chucked in and is now dripping in aloe, lol. How does the soaking a liner thing work overnight? What happens when she wees and the liner is all wee covered instead of chamomile covered? Dammit why do they have to wee so much?!


----------



## belladonna

lfernie said:


> When I was in Fuerteventura a couple of years ago, I ran about drunk looking for an aloe vera plant to put on my sun burn :rofl: I found one and got John to put it on my back after much convincing and I felt better almost immediatly so I now have a an aloe vera plant and I use it for everything, like wee burns, scratches. I love it x

Did you go to one of the factories out there? We went and they wanted us to try the products and I said 'no, I can't it brings me out in a rash' and they said nonsense- no-one is allergic to aloe, well 10 minutes later I had a big rash where they had put it on the back of my hand :dohh:


----------



## Lu28

I used to sell aloe vera stuff, it definitely does work and I've used it on Aisling. Only thing is it used to sting her if it was kind of weeping if you know what I mean.


----------



## kirsten1985

Lu28 said:


> I used to sell aloe vera stuff, it definitely does work and I've used it on Aisling. Only thing is it used to sting her if it was kind of weeping if you know what I mean.

Oh right it is a bit weepy, she moaned when I put it on, but then she has everytime I've touched it, so I thought it was that. Hope it's not stinging her :(


----------



## Lu28

It might not be stinging her if she moans at everything else too. Aisling started crying straight away when I put it on her bum when it was all open but was fine once she had a covering of skin again :D


----------



## lfernie

belladonna said:


> lfernie said:
> 
> 
> When I was in Fuerteventura a couple of years ago, I ran about drunk looking for an aloe vera plant to put on my sun burn :rofl: I found one and got John to put it on my back after much convincing and I felt better almost immediatly so I now have a an aloe vera plant and I use it for everything, like wee burns, scratches. I love it x
> 
> Did you go to one of the factories out there? We went and they wanted us to try the products and I said 'no, I can't it brings me out in a rash' and they said nonsense- no-one is allergic to aloe, well 10 minutes later I had a big rash where they had put it on the back of my hand :dohh:Click to expand...

:dohh: I think someone just mentioned it on the bus on the way to the hotel and I just went on a mad hunt for it around the hotel xx


----------



## littlequeenie

I didn't know you could use chamomile tea! I'd say a bath in some tea tree oil might be a good natural antiseptic. Let us know if it works - I'll get my aloe vera fattened up!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I only realised this morning how neglected mine was looking, poor thing! Well it's certainly not any worse, which is good. I am panicking a bit about nursery tomorrow though, somehow I don't think they are going to let her sit around nappyless patting aloe vera into her bum :rofl: Argh!


----------

